# Pearl Of Peace



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

I've been following this horse's facebook page but just now actually looked into what makes him so unique. He's an Andalusian with two copies of the pearl gene and also has green/hazel eyes.
I thought I'd share this article i found on him because he's pretty interesting 
The bullion stallion: 'Pearl of Peace' becomes an internet star thanks to rare gene that gives him a GOLDEN mane | Mail Online


----------



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

Interesting, but I don't particularly care for him!


----------



## Tryst (Feb 8, 2012)

I do find the color interesting for sure, though more or less this lady sounds like another color breeder and the article doesn't really tell us anything scientific. I think if this horse were a gray he would be gelded...


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

He's not my cup of tea so to speak and at least his owner out right admitted she was breeding for color...

Tryst I agree, if he were any other color he would be gelded...


----------



## Cielo Notturno (Sep 12, 2013)

Maybe genetically interesting, but if they hadn't said the pearl part I would have thought "what an ugly chestnut"


----------



## Tryst (Feb 8, 2012)

Pearl seems like a tough color to be a color breeder for since if cream or a second copy of pearl is missing you can't see the gene at all... A high risk of ending up with a lot of ordinary looking foals. It seems like there are quite a few homozygous pearl Andy stallions (many nicer looking than this colt) so not quite sure why this guy has gotten so much press or become so popular on Facebook.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

I'm guessing it has more to do with his owner putting him out there than the other breeders do.


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

Pearl isn't as rare in Andalusians as it is in almost every other breed. Definitely in a per capita sense, so if you were to get a few horses that tested positive, breeding for it wouldn't be difficult at all. You'd just have to do your research and do some genetic testing.


----------



## Bridgertrot (Dec 2, 2011)

Poseidon said:


> Pearl isn't as rare in Andalusians as it is in almost every other breed. Definitely in a per capita sense, so if you were to get a few horses that tested positive, breeding for it wouldn't be difficult at all. You'd just have to do your research and do some genetic testing.


Seeing as it says she has only been breeding for four years and this was her first attempt at a "gold Andalusian"...I agree, not hard. :lol:

She has only been breeding horses for four years so was delighted that her first her attempt to breed a Golden Andalusian horse worked so successfully.
Read more: The bullion stallion: 'Pearl of Peace' becomes an internet star thanks to rare gene that gives him a GOLDEN mane | Mail Online 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook
​


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

Haha I do agree with everyone, had he been any other colour he would have been gelded. I think conformation wise he isn't a nice looking horse. I just happened by chance to come across his facebook page one day, which now has nearly 400,000 followers. Personally I wouldn't want him, but his colour is still cool nontheless


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

I like the part about the Somali pirates.. Well kudo's? Relevance?

lol Maybe it's just the article but I'm getting the impression the lady is a little nutty.


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

Poseidon said:


> Pearl isn't as rare in Andalusians as it is in almost every other breed. Definitely in a per capita sense, so if you were to get a few horses that tested positive, breeding for it wouldn't be difficult at all. You'd just have to do your research and do some genetic testing.


Completely off topic: do any of you ever happen to reread your own posts and realize how poorly they are written? This post, I tell you what. Sentence structure and punctuation just out the door. sigh.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Poseidon said:


> Completely off topic: do any of you ever happen to reread your own posts and realize how poorly they are written? This post, I tell you what. Sentence structure and punctuation just out the door. sigh.


There, their, they're...


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

Oh ha ha. I'm sure your students think you're hilarious. :lol:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

Always interesting to see double pearls, but I don't know that most lay-people would think there's much difference between him and a palomino (or a buckskin in some of the pictures where his mane/tail/legs look a little dark) So I'm not sure why he'd really get much "internet fame." I'm also not sure where the article's author got the idea that the Andalusian breed is "extremely rare." 

At first glace the colt sure doesn't look like much from a conformation standpoint, but since he's only a yearling in these photos I think it's fair to give him the benefit of a doubt and hope he'll grow into himself a little better.

Mostly I'm amused at the photo of the lady holding him. She looks rather uncomfortable with him, like she doesn't trust him to stand quietly, and the lead line is going off to the side of the picture where someone else is probably holding him "for real." He might also look a little better if they put a halter on him that fit...


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Verona - you can tell not only by the fact the lead is still "in the air" so to speak and the shadow behind her.


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

I also believe he might mature into something nice. Those are not good conformation pics and he is after all a long yearling.
I do agree also his colour will probably be the reason he is left intact. 
I am not a fan of the colour but to each his own. Shalom


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Poseidon said:


> Oh ha ha. I'm sure your students think you're hilarious. :lol:
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


That is because I AM hilarious :lol::lol:


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

Smh haha. 

Im not super impressed. Maybe when he's older and not all gangly youngster like he'll be more impressive?


----------

